

Fluxcapacitor will run your tests faster - majke
https://idea.popcount.org/2013-07-19-how-to-sleep-a-million-years/

======
conroy
Really cool project, but I don't think it would speed up my tests, as none of
them use time like the examples in the article. For example, If I need to test
expiration in Redis, I would just mock out the call to redis to return an
object or nil.

